# Brammo owners



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone on the list own one of these bikes. I would like to hear a 
review from someone that is not on the payroll of the company.

http://www.brammo.com/your-powercycle/

KJD
http://www.evalbum.com/3175


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't own one but I have seen one on person. Very top heavy.

I own a Zero S. Take a demo ride on a Zero in your area.


----------



## Brammofan (Oct 4, 2010)

ZEVUtah said:


> Does anyone on the list own one of these bikes. I would like to hear a
> review from someone that is not on the payroll of the company.


I have done some consulting work for the company so I can't honestly say that I'm the guy you want to talk with about it. However, I also run the Brammo Owners Forum which has many people who own them and love them. It's at brammoforum.com and you're welcome to drop in, join, and ask whatever questions you want. 

Also, the Enertia has been reviewed in CycleWorld, Motorcycle.com, Motorcyclist.com and many other major publications.

I love riding mine (and it's not top heavy to me), but understand why you would want to ask around. 

Harry


----------

